# Angelreisen Haus Haugen Info



## Hanne87 (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Wir fahren diesen Sommer nach Norwegen ins Haus Haugen.
Wir haben über Angelreisen Hamburg gebucht.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Infos zu der Gegend geben?
Es ist direkt neben der Villa Furholmen.
Danke!

Mfg Hannes


----------

